# Dieing prior to hatching



## andie (Nov 22, 2009)

One of my pair of Brazils has laid several clutches of spawn but from the first fertile clutch all died just prior to hatching.The second clutch below only
half of the tads died just prior to hatching.











And the third clutch which had 2 tads hatch today, already has some dead tadpoles in, which i noticed today. The only thing that i have noticed is that the membrane around the egg had started to go cloudy so appears to be fungal perhaps. Should i use methalene blue?










I'm lightly spraying the spawn with rain water with black water extract added and are incubating them in shade at about 23 - 25 c.. Thx.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

It is likely a problem with the parents and not the eggs themselves. Usually has to do with the supplements being used to dust food for the parents.

What supplements are you using, and how often?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Are you completely sure that the tadpoles are actually dying? In my experience, RIGHT before and RIGHT after hatching, they seem completely listless and dont hardly move at all. Before you toss them out, put the "dead" tadpoles in tadpole cups just like you would with one that is alive, and you might be surprised to find out that they aren't dead at all. 

They seem to play dead for about 12 hours before getting used to the water they're in and start swimming around. 

-Matt


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I always remove dead eggs or tads so the decomp. does not affect the others. I would suggest trying that, Bill


----------



## andie (Nov 22, 2009)

yumpster said:


> It is likely a problem with the parents and not the eggs themselves. Usually has to do with the supplements being used to dust food for the parents.
> 
> What supplements are you using, and how often?


I use Nutrobol at least twice a week on FF's bean weevils and micro crix. Although this is a reptile supplement i have been told it would be ok..



McBobs said:


> Are you completely sure that the tadpoles are actually dying? In my experience, RIGHT before and RIGHT after hatching, they seem completely listless and dont hardly move at all. Before you toss them out, put the "dead" tadpoles in tadpole cups just like you would with one that is alive, and you might be surprised to find out that they aren't dead at all.
> 
> They seem to play dead for about 12 hours before getting used to the water they're in and start swimming around.
> 
> -Matt


They die before they hatch and have definatly began to decompose. 

[


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Can you post a analysis of supplement including levels of A, D3 as well as calcium to phosphorus levels? 

Ed


----------



## andie (Nov 22, 2009)

contents per gram

200mg calcium &150IU D3 Plus vitamins A,E,K,B1,B2,B6,B12,c,

folic, nicctinic & pantothenic acids.
biotin choline niacin and minerals Na Fe Co 1 Mn Zn Se Cu

Straight from the label..


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

No description of the source of vitamin A or the amount of vitamin A present in the supplement? If those are not present on the label then you don't know what you are giving the frogs then I would suggest either getting a different supplement or adding in and rotating several more supplements. 

The cloudiness of the egg membranes is usually an indication that the embryo has died as it is due to bacterial attack on the membrane. 

Ed


----------



## andie (Nov 22, 2009)

No, it just says A.
Ill order some dart related supplements tomorrow. And ill try and get a pic of the dead embryo. 
Thx ..


----------



## andie (Nov 22, 2009)

Just an update on this pairs clutches. Well i changed the supplement to _Herpetal Amphibian Complete_ but still the tadpoles have been dieing just prior to hatching. The strange thing is that if i leave the spawn in with the adults they all hatch just fine, obviously something that i am doing wrong but just to throw a spanner in the works the exact opposite works for my Azureus, they hatch if artificially incubated and die if left to the parents ....

Anyway heres a little pic of one of my newly morphed BYH's


----------

